# HALLELUJAH! No more Campaign Ads.



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

Rejoice with your Southern brethren folks.  The 3 day political advertising 'blackout' kicked in OZ wide at midnight.  We've had 5 long months of quasi ads, and 5 weeks of the full on crud and now all we have to avoid is seeing and hearing their heads on News items.  

One of the most civilized and mercifully humanitarian pieces of legislation  ever passed here was banning all  media political advertising within 3  days of the election.    

 It's a great and glorious day.  :woohoo1:

Geeze I'm gonna miss all those forum dust-ups over it though.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2013)

No more *formal* election ads you mean, Di.
The restriction does not apply to the informal campaign.
Ray Hadley is broadcasting from Rooty Hill RSL (yes, dear friends, there is such a suburb) in the heart of David Bradbury's electorate. Hadley has vowed to bring Bradbury down and there is little he can do to counter whatever is said during the broadcast. The newspaper headlines will also continue to push their own particular agendas as well.

Still, it's water off a duck's back for me. I've already voted according to my own lights. 
Allocated my own preferences as I see fit too.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 4, 2013)

They bore your bum off, don't they?  But I rarely watch TV, use my DVR, just to avoid all that crapola/ads of any kind.....and fast forward right through them.  Glad it's behind you!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

Nailed it as ever TG! 



It's the 'formal' ones that tick me off most Warri.  They're all such lousy actors! 



I can handle watching them wriggle 'live' but those abysmal, look ya in da eye and lie ads are nauseating. And I'm totally unbiased about that. They're *all* shockers.

I live in a Jones/Hadley free zone, (she said smugly,)  so the 'comment' broadcasts are of minor concern.

Tell me you are not so dedicated that you numbered all 100+ candidates on the bottom half of that senate paper?
If so, reeeespect!  
I won't be, can't stand up that long!  Just getting to the polling both is going to be an expedition.  Can't vote locally, can't get up the slope and steps to the back of the school, so I'll drive to the next town where they hold it in the ground level community hall with parking at the door.  6K, the furthest I'll have driven for around 3 months but it's on a back road so I can avoid the Kamikaze Highway for a while longer yet.

It's also in close proximity to the Chinese restaurant in the Bowlo club so I'll be grabbing a batch of take-away and settle in to (hopefully) watch the carnage as the figures roll in. 
 Any idea which channel has Richo on the panel?  He's my fave, but I'll cruise them all to watch the faces of the gurus run the gamut of emotions.  There's bound to be tears.

It's promising to rival the Colosseum,  sure hope so, I think we deserve some bloodsport as reward for putting up with them in our faces for so long.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2013)

I did number the Senate paper 1 to 110 but I did it sitting down. 
A couple of the booths had a chair and desk for stubborn people like me. 

You should apply for a postal vote for all future elections. It's very convenient.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

Katybug said:


> They bore your bum off, don't they?  But I rarely watch TV, use my DVR, just to avoid all that crapola/ads of any kind.....and fast forward right through them.  Glad it's behind you!



Have to admit I've had a ball with it really, it's just 'formal' bullhs**t that I can't stand. I'm addicted to verbal jousting on forums and politics is slightly less hazardous than religion to argue about so it's been a constant source of cannon ammo for us.  



Politics here has been a cross between a soap opera and Game of Thrones for the last 6 years. 
There's been blood and tears and plots and coups and treachery aplenty. Great cast of goodie two shoes, brainless buffoons and hissable baddies all played by shameless hams on our payroll.  Pure prime time fare worthy of HBO.  

We've got a poncy PM who preens about being able to speak Mandarin to impress we plebs.  His problem with that is that the Chinese find it patronizing and highly insulting as he's terrible at it and it's the equivalent of listening to Desi Arnaz doing Shakespeare. 
 He blubbered  like a girl on live TV when he 'got stabbed in the back' and banished to the back bench dungeon by the 'Red Queen' who then became PM and went on to make a viral speech about how downtrodden the women running the Country were by the mysoginist men in Parliarment.   All that after leaving a trail of blood and entrails through those same men on her way to the top!  Surely the most awesome display of hipocrisy in OZ history.  (Warri won't agree.

) 
 The poncy PM though turned the tables on her by sabotage, leaking Party secrets to the media, scheming, and plotting revenge, and finally repurchasing the allegiance of the very same people who had backed the Red Queen to oust him, to in turn oust her.  So we've got the flea back again.  There is sooooo much more to it but you'd need to have  seen the show from ep. one to fully appreciate the plot.

Then there's the man who would be 'king', the Opposition leader, who is want to 'do a Putin' and parade his physical fitness as a better attribute for being our glorious leader than being able to string a sentence together at all.  He's a failed priest with all the charm of an inquisition magistrate and the charisma of a thug.
If you came in late, https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1760-Another-NZ-article-about-drugs/page2 for a pic. of him in his red budgie smugglers... won't inflict it on the unwary. 

We've got a great support cast, even one that looks a bit like Sarah Palin and is about as bright, she couldn't even handle being minister for Sport!  But there's too many characters to cover, and you'd have to live here to fully appreciate the drama of it all.

It's been the Greatest show on Earth!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> I did number the Senate paper 1 to 110 but I did it sitting down.
> A couple of the booths had a chair and desk for stubborn people like me.
> 
> You should apply for a postal vote for all future elections. It's very convenient.



I couldn't even get to the post office.  I've been under 'house arrest' except when taken out for an airing by the rels.  Should have done something about the postal vote but thought I'd be right by the time it came round...  siiiigh.  
Should make it okay though.

 

Definitely won't be numbering 110 people I've never heard of to ensure preference flow.  Kidding !!  I'm numerically dyslexic and would stuff it up for sure.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2013)

Di, you missed your calling.
You should have been a writer.
Your character assessments are priceless.

:lol:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 4, 2013)

*This cartoon may sum it up*

For those with no knowledge of Australian politics:  The ALP is the current governing party and the gentleman with the map is current Prime Minister, Kevin Rudd.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

Just heard something to make you smile.

Saturday, election day here, is also ..... wait for it.....   "Threatened Species Day"!!

The Labor Party are applying for protection from the world Wildlife fund as we speak.  :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 4, 2013)

_Had to laugh on the morning Sunrise show it showed Krudd with his many helpers on the morning walk, they sped the film up and put in Benny Hills music, it looked so funny_


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen him in the company of people older than 15 lately??   Can't they find a single eligible voter game enough to be seen with him or something?  

That reminds me, must see what odds Centrebet are offering on him topping himself if he loses his seat.
Narcissistic little ponce.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 5, 2013)

Speaking of odds, check this out (Coalition = Republicans, Conservatives, Labor = Democrats, Socialists):



I was going to get one case of Barossa Valley Shiraz ... maybe I should get two !!!  :woohoo1:

_The only problem with Socialism is that you eventually run out of other people's money_ .... M. Thatcher.


----------



## Bee (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep and the problem with Thatcher, she put toooooo many people out of work.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you read the latest?  Weiner arguing with a voter.  What a dick!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 5, 2013)

Boomtish.


Wanna play name games eh?  

We have 2 Carrs in the Labor Party, one which is the Foreign Affairs Minister who has never held a driving licence and prides himself on never having learned to drive a car.

The Liberal Party is led by an Abbott who has 2 front benchers called Bishop 

Before Abbott became leader they also had a Costello, but he retired and broke up the act.


----------



## Fern (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll be glad when the Aussie elections are over,I've seen enough of Rudd & what's his name on the tv, & I don't live in Aussie.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 5, 2013)

Commiserations Fern.  Did you cop the US elections 24/7 too?  Guess so, we sure did.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 5, 2013)

Whoops, double-up.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 5, 2013)

Still some laughs in it, gotta love talkback callers.

After listening to Bill Shorten verbally squirming over a question about what they intended to do for self funded retirees (zero) an old bloke rang up.  "Is that Shorten character still there?" .. no he'd gone...  "pity, they should'a given us self funded mob a bitta thort, especially that bluddy Rudd, he's gonna be one about 5 past 6 on Sadderdee!"

 :lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 6, 2013)

Click here for a relatively humorous view of Australian Politics .... 
Language warning.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2013)

> It sounds like I'm making this shit up but it's true



I can vouch for that.:lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep, that covers it!  :lofl:

I suggest that considering that we were peppered with clips of the 'best' of your US politician's performances during your last elections it's only fair that you Americans familiarize yourselves our choices.  
Honest, do it, it'll make you feel sooooo much better. 



Remember that every time you feel it must be bullsh**t, it isnt!

They didn't even cover one of the juicier delights. 
 Julian Assange running for the Senate!
...from a storage cupboard in the Outer Okkabonga embassy in London! 

 C'mon now, how could you not love politics??  It just doesn't get better any than this. 

:rofl:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeeeehaaa!  6PM Polls are cloooosed!  It's overrrrrr.
 Let the games begin. I've got a front row seat at the Colosseum, a bourbon mixed, a Chinese take-away to sustain me and they can start the 'bloodbath' as soon as they like.  Bring in the pollies and let loose the lions.  Bwaaaahaahaha.


... sorry, but it's been a long time coming.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)

"Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss"

-- Won't Get Fooled Again
The Who


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 7, 2013)

True to a point TG, unfortunately, still a politician.  



But to continue the Roman analogy,.....  we've exchanged the deranged Caligula for  at least a Nero, and hopefully an Augustus.

We had a female Julius (Julia Gillard) but we all know what happened there, Julius got stabbed in the back. In this twist by Caligula, but creepily close enough to be Roman history repeated.  Julius had stabbed Caligula first time he was Caesar but didn't finish the malevolent, scheming fool off and so paid the price for that oversight. 




Rudd/Caligula, hired a team of Obama's campaign gurus who promptly  marketed him as a 'presidential' type candidate, 'cos that's how things  are done in the US.  But we don't do Presidents.  duh! We do Parties,  and Rudd made it a Party of one.  They put all their eggs in his basket  and he dropped it....  maybe even deliberately?  

I'd go further into that aspect but due to some technical glitch beyond my comprehension the speed on this site has dropped to pedal generated dial-up. (It's not my computer, everything else except Yahoo mail is working fast as usual)   It takes at least 30 seconds to change a page, up to 3 minutes and I'm too old and impatient to wait that long.  

So  I'll leave airing my 'views' for now and I'll sit here in the hope that things will speed up.
Suffice to say that the fact that the prancing show pony con man Caligula got any votes at all, let alone enough to retain his seat, is testament that the gullibility of the general public is truly gobsmacking!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)

When Obama first ran with his hope and change song and dance . . . my African/American co-worker said, "Remember, he's still just a politician."


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, remember that Titanic and Dinosaur building billionaire candidate? The one that made the announcement on live TV that Rupe Murdoch's ex, Wendy Deng is a Chinese spy??    Looks as though he's in with a very good chance of actually winning his seat.   Duh!

Bet your lot are looking better 'n better eh?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

As I remember it, Nero styled himself as a man of culture and the arts.
Not everyone agreed with his self assessment.
I don't think our new PM has ever been characterised as a man of arts and culture so we need to look for a new Roman to compare him with. He has written a book.

This fellows sound like a better match


> *Marcus Tullius Cicero,* English byname Tully (born 106 bce, Arpinum, Latium [now Arpino, Italy]—died Dec. 7, 43 bce, Formiae, Latium [now Formia]), Roman statesman, lawyer, scholar, and writer who vainly tried to uphold republican principles in the final civil wars that destroyed the Roman Republic. His writings include books of rhetoric, orations, philosophical and political treatises, and letters.



Let's just hope that the civil wars are not final.

:lemo:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Being as polite as I'm prone to be I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt Polly, and will presume you meant 'remember it' as in recall of reading about it and not actually being there.  





I bow to your better knowledge of history, mine's not much better than my maths.  They were the only Caesars I could think of at short notice.  

 




2nd that hope for continued skirmishes, it's been a ball.  Most of the principal cast have survived, unfortunately, so the show will go on.  
It's a damned shame for Labor really that the elephant in the room will be still sitting there on the back bench.  He'll always be the unmaskable scar on whatever pretty new face they want to put on their rescurrected Party persona. 


.... does it show much that I don't like him at all?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

> Being as polite as I'm prone to be I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt Polly, and will presume you meant 'remember it' as in recall of reading about it and not actually being there.


I watched _I Claudius _more than once. Most of my remembered history has been acquired courtesy of the BBC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I pulled Cicero out of a hat because of a (half remembered) line in my fifth form Shakespeare which happened to be _Julius Caesar_. I think I got it wrong.

Perhaps I should have likened him to Cassius, one of the conspirators against the leader 



> Let me have men about me that are fat;
> Sleek-headed men and such as sleep o' nights:
> *Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look;
> He thinks too much: such men are dangerous*.​


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

> *Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look;
> He thinks too much: such men are dangerous*.



Yes, I like that one for the budgie boy.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Hey, remember that Titanic and Dinosaur building billionaire candidate? The one that made the announcement on live TV that Rupe Murdoch's ex, Wendy Deng is a Chinese spy??    Looks as though he's in with a very good chance of actually winning his seat.   Duh!
> 
> Bet your lot are looking better 'n better eh?



OMG!  It's the end of the world as we know it ....


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

His team, mostly his employees, have won two senate seats too. Senators have a six year term.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Cue Jaws theme!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Just heard my local pollie (Hartsuyker, NLP,  aptly locally pronounced heart sucker) got back in with a 2% increased majority of 11+%, we sure don't like Labor or Greens much around here.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

That must be it because I get the impression that he's no great prize.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Wouldn't know, never see him, so guess that impression goes pretty close.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

To give him his due, I think his electorate does cover a lot of territory.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a fair to middling size.  What about that one in the NT? Lingiari or somesuch, covers the entire Territory except Darwin. Around a million square kilometres, now that's a hell of a door knocking challenge for a candidate!     
He'd rack up flyby points just doing a 'street'.


----------

